# Eviscerated



## Yuto_Gioke

¡Hola a todos!

Estoy traduciendo un texto legal sobre la pastilla del día después en Estados Unidos, y tengo algunos problemas con esta palabra: _eviscerated_. Sé que significa eviscerado, destripado, etc., pero en este contexto me es difícil decir que palabra se le asemeja mejor. Yo lo traduje por "_despojado"_, pero a decir verdad no estoy muy segura. ¿Podrían ayudarme? Les dejo la oración:  
_
Some have speculated that under the new makeup of the Supreme Court, Roe may eventually be overturned and the constitutional right to abortion __*eviscerated*_.

Algunos han especulado que bajo el nuevo maquillaje de la Corte Suprema, Roe puede ser revocado eventualmente, y el derecho constitucional del aborto, despojado.


----------



## cyberpedant

"_Despojado" _me parece bien. Posiblemente "completamente despojado."


----------



## Pinairun

¿Derecho violado, conculcado?


----------



## Yuto_Gioke

Muchas gracias a ambos, me parece que va mejor con el texto "completamente despojado".

Y, a riesgo de sonar un poquito ignorante, ¿que significa "conculcado", Pinairun?


----------



## Pinairun

La frase dice que el derecho (constitucional) al aborto corre el riesgo de desaparecer ¿no?.
Supongo que si es un derecho constitucional es porque la ley lo ampara.

Conculcar es ir en contra de las leyes, de las normas, puede ser infringir, también puede tener el sentido de pisotear, hollar...
Cuando a alguien se le priva de su derecho a algo, se puede decir que se está conculcando su derecho.

Creo que, en todo caso,  no se puede decir que un derecho es despojado, porque serán los ciudadanos quienes serán despojados de ese derecho. A los ciudadanos se les arrebatará ese derecho.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Otra opción:

...el derecho constitucional al aborto, desarticulado.

Seguro hay más opciones. Saludos.


P.S. Una aclaración: en sentido estricto, la oración no dice que los ciudadanos van a ser despojados del derecho al aborto (no se va a violar su derecho al aborto), sino que la ley va a cambiar y ya no tendrán tal derecho.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola,

Yo no diría conculcado ni violado en este contexto. Una ley que conceda determinados derechos puede ser derogada por otra legislación, sin que eso signifique que se viole la ley. 

Un derecho puede ser anulado, y una ley revocada.

La palabra eviscerated en este contexto me parece bastante intraducible, y de hecho yo no la traduciría literalmente. Probablemente escgería "erradicado".


----------



## Vampiro

Anulado, eliminado...
La palabra "eviscerated" en español no tiene una traducción aceptable en ese contexto.
"Despojado", no, en absoluto.  Esa palabra tiene un significado completamente diferente.
Saludos.
_


----------



## aurilla

La palabra en español que más se aproxima a "eviscerated" es "destripado(a)". 

Entiendo que la idea que se quiere transmitir es que la ley quedaría "hueca", "nula", "sin garras", "desprovista de fuerza en ley".


----------



## speedier

Just a thought. An abortion law, can also be "weakened", "diluted" or "watered down" as well as being anulled or eradicated.

That is, the week of pregancy could be changed.

I know that the meanings of eviscerate are as shown here:

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/eviscerate

But, just an idea, could the Spanish equivalents of to water down or dilute also be possibilities?


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Pinarium, Valeria y Vampiro: definitivamente no es "despojado". 

Sin embargo, creo ver un matiz. Cuando dicen "eviscerated" ciertamente quieren decir que el aborto desaparecerá como derecho constitucional federal. Pero en el contexto de las leyes de EEUU, esto no necesariamente quiere decir que dejará de existir del todo, sino que se "devolverá" a los estados la prerrogativa de regular (o eliminar) el aborto. 

De ahí que yo propusiera "desarticulado", pues si tal cosa sucediera, el derecho al aborto variaría de un estado a otro: existiría en algunos estados (con diferentes reglas y restricciones) y en otros no. Saludos.


----------



## Aby R

Yo propondría, quizás para mantener el “espíritu quirúrgico” de la oración:

   ….. y el derecho constitucional del aborto, *amputado*. (o tal vez *extirpado*)


----------



## SydLexia

"eviscerated" here means, I believe, that they are going to 'remove the part that makes it work'. The body will still be there but will be "hueco".

If you say 'Roe' in Spanish like that does it have sufficient connection to 'the decision in the Roe case"  ??

syd


----------



## aztlaniano

_...quedará desvirtuado._

No se trata de erradicarlo, revocarlo, eliminarlo, etc.


----------



## Yuto_Gioke

Muchas gracias a todos los que respondieron. Leí varias veces el texto, y me parece que aztlaniano tiene razón, dado que al parecer fue Roe el que dio el derecho al aborto en primer lugar.


----------



## Vampiro

O sea, ¿Roe puede ser "revocado" y el derecho constitucional, "desvirtuado"?

Parece que me perdí algún capítulo...
_


----------



## borgonyon

Concuerdo con Vampi. Si Roe Vs Wade es revocado, ese derecho simplemente queda eliminado, no desvirtuado. Originalmente pensé "queda sin garras", pero tampoco se aplica si Roe Vs Wade es revocado.


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

A la vista de la aportación de Speedier quizá se refiera a un derecho que se vería restringido...

Saludos


----------



## borgonyon

No, ro, si esa ley es "overturned", significa que las mujeres ya no tienen derecho al aborto. No es restingirlo, sino eliminarlo. Por lo menos eso es lo que yo siempre he entendido. Sería cuestión de buscar donde tener un aborto a escondidas y correr el riesgo de ir a la cárcel.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

borgonyon said:


> Concuerdo con Vampi. Si Roe Vs Wade es revocado, ese derecho simplemente queda eliminado, no desvirtuado. Originalmente pensé "queda sin garras", pero tampoco se aplica si Roe Vs Wade es revocado.



A mí tampoco me convence mucho "desvirtuado". 
Pero en realidad lo que se revoca no es el derecho, sino una decisión jurídica en la cual se sustenta el derecho al aborto en todo el país. Por ende, tal derecho queda en el aire, o por lo menos debilitado, y la decisión de permitirlo o no pasa a los estados. Saludos.


----------



## aztlaniano

borgonyon said:


> Concuerdo con Vampi. Si Roe Vs Wade es revocado, ese derecho simplemente queda eliminado, no desvirtuado. Originalmente pensé "queda sin garras", pero tampoco se aplica si Roe Vs Wade es revocado.


Este argumento hay que formulárselo al autor del texto, quien bien podría haber dicho _will be eliminated, will be eradicated, will disappear_, etc., pero eligió "_eviscerated_", que_ no_ es lo mismo que eliminar, etc.

Por cierto, Yuto, "make-up", aquí, es "composición", no "maquillaje".


----------



## Yuto_Gioke

Gracias, aztlaniano.


----------



## El bejarano

"abrogado" se aproxima a la idea aunque no es lo que quiere decir "eviscerate"

o "seriamente dañado"


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Si es derecho, 'abolido', 'anulado', 'revocado'
Si es la norma, 'derogada'.


----------



## aztlaniano

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Si es derecho, 'abolido', 'anulado', 'revocado'
> Si es la norma, 'derogada'.


Supongo que esto se refiere a "abrogar", y que no son propuestas para una traducción de "eviscerate".


----------



## speedier

It's all interesting stuff. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roe_v._Wade from which it will be seen that:

_Roe v. Wade_ centrally held that a mother may abort her pregnancy for any reason, up until the _"point at which the fetus becomes ‘viable._’" The Court defined viable as being "potentially able to live outside the mother's womb, albeit with artificial aid. Viability is usually placed at about seven months (28 weeks) but may occur earlier, even at 24 weeks."

Apart from the translation at hand, for those who are interested in whether the law may be overturned soon, in the above link you will also find this graph of changing public opinion over time for and against the Roe versus Wade ruling.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Roevwade.png

which seems to indicate that the odds of a complete reversal are quite small, whereas there would seem to be much more likelihood of changes in the definition of the_ point at which the fetus becomes ‘viable'._

Just a thought.


----------



## El bejarano

Yuto Gioke,

My final guess: seriamente debilitado


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

aztlaniano said:


> Supongo que esto se refiere a "abrogar", y que no son propuestas para una traducción de "eviscerate".



Pues no es así. 

Digo y me refiero a 'derogar'. Veamos mis razones:
Según el DRAE:
Abrogar: _Der._ Abolir, revoca. ABROGAR _una ley, un código. 
_Derogar: Abolir, anular una norma establecida como ley o costumbre.
Dada la similitud de significado, cabía utilizar una u otra palabra, y he optado por 'derogar' por ser la que utiliza el Código Civil español en su artículo 2.2 "Las leyes solo se derogan por otras posteriores. La derogación ...Por la simple derogacion...hubiere derogado."
Es decir, el citado cuerpo legal prefiere claramente 'derogar' y sus derivados, y yo me sumo a esa preferencia.   

Y las propuestas que hago son para traducir 'eviscerate'; pueden o no ser adecuadas, pero es por no encontrar en el Webster's una acepción de ese verbo como término legal y la más próxima es ''to deprive of essential or vital content or force: weaken decisively" y eso, referido a un derecho o a una norma, es a mi juicio lo que indico o propongo. Claro que puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## Yuto_Gioke

Speedier, thank you for the information, I thought that the people from USA wanted to overturn Roe v. Wade, according to my text.


----------



## Áristos

Hola, compañeros y compañeras.
Lamento unirme tarde a la fiesta.

"Eviscerated", en este texto, tengo el convencimiento personal de que no significa eliminar el derecho, ni derogarlo, ni suprimirlo.
"Abrogarlo" ni me lo planteo pues, a pesar de lo que diga el DRAE, en términos estrictamente jurídicos la abrogación de una ley se produce de manera tácita, cuando desaparecen las circunstancias que motivaron su aprobación y, por ello, queda "inservible". Así que la abrogación no se hace expresamente eliminando el Parlamento una ley, eso es la derogación.

Lo que yo creo que "eviscerate" significa aquí es lo que anteriormente otros compañeros han opinado, especialmente en este post:



SydLexia said:


> "eviscerated" here means, I believe, that *they are going to 'remove the part that makes it work*'. The body will still be there but will be "hueco".



En mi opinión se refiere a que la revocación de esa sentencia "Roe" restringirá el alcance del derecho a abortar. Quedará "desvirtuado", como mi admirado *aztaliano* sugirió, porque no se podrá aplicar con la misma extensión que anteriormente. Esa libertad tan grande para abortar que otorgaba la Sentencia del Supremo quedaría restringida.

¿Por qué quedaría restringida y no eliminada? Mi apreciado* Roberto Mendoza* lo dijo: porque _Roe vs. Wade _no fue sino una unificación de criterios para todas las leyes estatales de los EEUU. El derecho a abortar ya existía antes de la sentencia, pero muy restringido y vigilado. 
Este derecho dice el texto que es "constitucional", se reconoce en la propia Constitución de EEUU. Si está en la Constitución no se puede eliminar tan fácilmente, sino que lo que se pueden eliminar o variar son ciertos mecanismos y ciertas condiciones que el poder legislativo ha establecido (por ley) para que se pueda ejercitar ese derecho.

En conclusión, ¿cuál es mi sugerencia?
En español existe un verbo muy utilizado en el ámbito jurídico para referirnos a los casos en que un derecho queda "amputado" (palabra de *Aby R*), sin llegar a ser eliminado y que es *"cercenar"*.
Es muy pero que muy usado en este tipo de casos, acompañando a la palabra "derecho".

"Eviscerate" es destripar; "cercenar" es "cortar las extremidades de algo"; "disminuir o acortar" (DRAE). Creo que mayor cercanía es difícil.

En definitiva, mi sugerencia:

_*... y el derecho constitucional al aborto quedaría cercenado*_.

Saludos, y perdonen la extensión


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Áristos said:


> Hola, compañeros y compañeras.
> Lamento unirme tarde a la fiesta.
> 
> "Eviscerated", en este texto, tengo el convencimiento personal de que no significa eliminar el derecho, ni derogarlo, ni suprimirlo.
> "Abrogarlo" ni me lo planteo pues, a pesar de lo que diga el DRAE, en términos estrictamente jurídicos la abrogación de una ley se produce de manera tácita, cuando desaparecen las circunstancias que motivaron su aprobación y, por ello, queda "inservible". Así que la abrogación no se hace expresamente eliminando el Parlamento una ley, eso es la derogación.
> 
> Lo que yo creo que "eviscerate" significa aquí es lo que anteriormente otros compañeros han opinado, especialmente en este post:
> 
> En mi opinión se refiere a que la revocación de esa sentencia "Roe" restringirá el alcance del derecho a abortar. Quedará "desvirtuado", como mi admirado *aztaliano* sugirió, porque no se podrá aplicar con la misma extensión que anteriormente. Esa libertad tan grande para abortar que otorgaba la Sentencia del Supremo quedaría restringida.
> 
> ¿Por qué quedaría restringida y no eliminada? Mi apreciado* Roberto Mendoza* lo dijo: porque _Roe vs. Wade _no fue sino una unificación de criterios para todas las leyes estatales de los EEUU. El derecho a abortar ya existía antes de la sentencia, pero muy restringido y vigilado.
> Este derecho dice el texto que es "constitucional", se reconoce en la propia Constitución de EEUU. Si está en la Constitución no se puede eliminar tan fácilmente, sino que lo que se pueden eliminar o variar son ciertos mecanismos y ciertas condiciones que el poder legislativo ha establecido (por ley) para que se pueda ejercitar ese derecho.
> 
> En conclusión, ¿cuál es mi sugerencia?
> En español existe un verbo muy utilizado en el ámbito jurídico para referirnos a los casos en que un derecho queda "amputado" (palabra de *Aby R*), sin llegar a ser eliminado y que es *"cercenar"*.
> Es muy pero que muy usado en este tipo de casos, acompañando a la palabra "derecho".
> 
> "Eviscerate" es destripar; "cercenar" es "cortar las extremidades de algo"; "disminuir o acortar" (DRAE). Creo que mayor cercanía es difícil.
> 
> En definitiva, mi sugerencia:
> 
> _*... y el derecho constitucional al aborto quedaría cercenado*_.
> 
> Saludos, y perdonen la extensión



El subrayado es un punto sobre el que tengo serias dudas: La abrogación tácita de las leyes. Cuando estudié derecho, hace más de 50 años, el artículo 2.2 del C.C. decía: "Las leyes sólo se derogan por otras leyes posteriores, y no prevalecerá contra su observancia el desuso, ni la costumbre ó la práctica en contrario." (Cito de memoria). Aunque la segunda parte de la cita, tras la coma, ha desaparecido del texto vigente, este añade que la derogación tendrá el alcance que expresamente se disponga y se extenderá a todo aquello que en la ley nueva, sobre la misma materia, sea incompatible con la anterior". 

Si se requiere que la derogación sea expresa, y se delimita su alcance, me inquieta que la abrogación, si fuese algo diferente, resultase de la desaparición de las circunstancias que motivaron su promulgación y que, por tanto, resultase inservible. No soy capaz de medir el grado de inseguridad jurídica que de eso resultaría, ni las dificultades de la prueba acerca de la desparición de tales circunstancias o de la condición de inservible de la norma. Claro que 50 años son muchos, pero nuestro Código Civil, en sustancia, los dobla holgadamente. 

En cambio, me convence la sugerencia 'el derecho constitucional al aborto quedaría cercenado', en función del contexto. Cercenado o restringido o recortado, puesto que si efectivamente es un derecho constitucional no podría ser eliminado sino por una modificación de la Constitución, como bien dice Áristos.


----------



## Áristos

Hola, Manuel G. Rey.

Entiendo tus reticencias con respecto a la abrogación. Cuando hace unos años me enseñaban en la facultad la diferencia con la derogación yo tampoco le veía en principio mucho sentido. Además, hay diccionarios jurídicos que la definen de otra manera, hablando de abrogación como supresión total de la ley, mientras que derogación sería eliminación de parte del contenido. Esto no es cierto, porque una ley se puede derogar completamente.
Pero bueno, yo me quedé con la teoría que parece ser que se sigue en mi facultad jaja
Realmente la abrogación es una situación que se da muy rara vez.
El ejemplo de manual que siempre se da es las leyes de neutralidad de España para la 2ª Guerra Mundial. Cuando ésta acabó, la ley de neutralidad quedó automáticamente abrogada por haber desaparecido las circunstancias que fueron la única causa de su promulgación.

Por otro lado, me alegro de que te agrade la sugerencia de "cercenado".

Un saludo.


----------



## SydLexia

It's interesting that Franco's 'leyes de neutralidad' were rather Anglo-Saxon in a way, in that, in practice they were interpreted in the light of the decisions of another 'court' - the battle-field between the Axis and the Allies.

It is always easier to change the parameters of a right than it is to abolish it. A simple way of 'eviserating' a woman's constitutional right to have an abortion would be to establish a mandatory 'periodo de reflexión' of 40-50 weeks. That would work well but is not what is being considered here, of course.

(I do not have the honour of being a lawyer so please do not pick me up on technicalities)

Would "circunscrito" or "mermado" work as a less technical version of "cercenado"  ??

I also think that we are losing the strong criticism implicit in "eviscerated".

"(y ver)... el derecho constitucional al aborto quedar, a efectos prácticos, inaplicable/nullificado"  ??

syd


----------



## aztlaniano

SydLexia said:


> I also think that we are losing the strong *criticism implicit in "eviscerated*".


Es cierto que "eviscerate" casi siempre se usa en un sentido negativo, como una crítica, y en este caso también. Incluso se puede entender un engaño o fraude, ya que lo "eviscerated" sigue allí, con su aspecto exterior conservado pero vaciado de contenido. (Pero no llegar a ser "invalidado".)
No sé si cercernar conllevo ese matiz de crítica o queja, o no. 
Quizá un sinónimo de "cercenar" - ¿achicar? O la ya empleada frase "vaciado de contenido"?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

aztlaniano said:


> Es cierto que "eviscerate" casi siempre se usa en un sentido negativo, como una crítica, y en este caso también. Incluso se puede entender un engaño o fraude, ya que lo "eviscerated" sigue allí, con su aspecto exterior conservado pero vaciado de contenido. (Pero no llegar a ser "invalidado".)
> No sé si cercernar conllevo ese matiz de crítica o queja, o no.
> Quizá un sinónimo de "cercenar" - ¿achicar? O la ya empleada frase "vaciado de contenido"?



En términos coloquiales 'descafeínado'.
Achicado no lo veo, y vaciado de contenido me parece decir tanto como anulado, derogado o abrogado.
Cercenado quizá no tenga matiz de queja, pero desde luego no es algo que se agradezca.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Yo no soy abogado, pero a mí también me parece acertada la opción de "cercenado", pues transmite bien el sentido original de que el derecho, para fines prácticos, queda hueco.

Me gustaría aclarar algo: el derecho al aborto no está garantizado por la constitución estadounidense ex profeso, sino que se sustenta en una interpretación del primer apartado de la décimo cuarta enmienda constitucional:

_No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any State deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws._

A lo que se refiere el texto original es a que, si los ministros de la corte actual consideran que esa interpretación (en Roe v Wade) es errónea, y la revocan, el sustento del derecho al aborto desaparece. A partir de ahí, un estado cualquiera dentro de EEUU, puede prohibir el aborto por completo, pues no estaría violando la constitución federal. Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Tal como suponía y resulta de mi frase "....puesto que si efectivamente es un derecho constitucional no podría ser eliminado...", el derecho al aborto no está reconocido en la constitución de los USA ni en sus enmiedas, sino que resulta de la interpretación de un tribunal, según nos precisa Roberto Mendoza. 
 Era harto inverosímil que hubiera sido así en un texto de 1787 o en las diez primeras enmiendas, de 1791, o incluso en la literalidad del texto de la décimocuarta (Ciudadanía, debido proceso e igual protección), de 1868. Roe vs Wade. La sentencia del caso Roe vs. Wade, 1970-1973, declaró inconstitucionales las leyes de los Estados contrarias al aborto sobre la base del “derecho constitucional a la privacidad bajo la cláusula del debido proceso de la décimo cuarta enmienda".
El último párrafo de la respuesta en el post #36, de Roberto Mendoza, da en mi opinión los elementos que YutoGioke necesita para completar su traducción.


----------

